# Jacinta  2000 posts



## te gato

Jacinta​ 
!!!!Congratulations!!!!

2000 posts.... 

I Hope to get there ​some day!!
Thanks for all the help
te gato


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations also from me. Keep helping and writing!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Jacinta!​ 
Que gran placer poder trabajar contigo...

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Felicitaciones Jacinta!!! y gracias por la ayuda  







			
				te gato said:
			
		

> !!!!Congradualtions on!!!!
> 2000 posts.... ​


​In other hand, what does it mean?


----------



## Sharon

*CONGRATULATIONS, JACINTA !!!*


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES JACINTA! SOS UNA FLOR DE FORERA


----------



## lauranazario

Hasta que te conocí, esta había sido mi "Jacinta" favorita... pero ahora ¡tú eres la Número Uno en mi lista! 

Felicidades,
LN


----------



## Alfry

congratulations


----------



## alc112

Felicitades Jacinta!!!
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda tanto en los foros como en las reglas que tengo que seguir.
Buen trabajo


----------



## gorgojo

*Congratulations
Thank you



gorgojo
*​


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES JACINTA!!!! NO SE SI VOS TE ACORDÁS, PERO UNA NOCHE YO ME QUEDE DESPIERTA PORQUE TENIA QUE DAR UN PARCIAL Y VOS ME AYUDASTE UN MONTON JUNTO CON UN MISTERIOSO CAL ... GRACIAS!!!  ​


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones.


----------



## te gato

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡¡¡
> 
> [/center]
> In other hand, what does it mean?


 
OOPS..I often think I have my own language!!
Plus the dog, in my lap, decided to help me post!! 
te gato


----------



## Eustache

felicidades!!!!


----------



## lsp

Nice work in the forums, congratulations on so many contributions.
Lsp


----------



## Lems

*Congratulations, Jacinta, not just for the milestone but for your helpful contributions and your kindness as well.   * 

*Cheers

Lems*
____________________________________________
I think there is a world market for maybe 5 computers.
Thomas Watson, IBM chairman, 1943.


----------



## Lancel0t

Thanks for all your help one of our dear Moderator.  Keep them coming.


----------



## belén

Congratulations, compañera!!!!!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y buen criterio SIEMPRE!!!!


Besotes,
Be


----------

